# Final countdown?



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm not sure!!! I can nearly wrap my fingers around her tail i cant even find her ligaments tonight. Her udder has gotten slightly bigger. Her previous own said first fresheners usually don't get large swollen shiny udders until after they kid and also don't get as big. And will her ligs come back, like back and forth?? lol and sorry, lots of udder pics...don't ask why i took so many.I guess it's just an anxiety thing.


----------



## mason (Dec 10, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks like babies tonight! I'd be checking every few hours  My FFs didn't get tight or shiny udders, they just increased in size the night before they kidded. Her ligs will start coming back after she kids. Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Happy kidding!!


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

i also noticed earlier that my young buck, Chocolate Chip, had been trying to mount her. [?????] :question:Is that normal? So I put the girls in the barn and left him out. I haven't really seen her 'talking' to her belly, the last few days have been hectic. a friend of mine lost their baby halfway through the pregnancy, and since Ive been through that ordeal and I am the only friend they know that has, I have been with them the past week. :[ so I haven't been paying attention to my expecting momma. BUT the last few days I have noticed that in the morning she goes to the back end of the barn in the sun and scratches around in the corner against the field fence I put off so that they would have extra room in I put the horses in with them. She still won't let me touch her side...but two days ago I saw something little bitty thumping against her right side just under that white stripe of hers!!!! and I was (If you couldn't see the tendons straining in my had LOL) trying to find them and squeezing alittle hard, but she didn't care, what with a bowl of goat feed. It's pretty squishy back there. BIG TIME tonight. yay for Christmas babies!!!! Her udder (To me) is looking particularly shiny. Not reflective, LOL but you know what I mean. and compared to two days ago, it is bigger.


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

and also...she should be due for the beginning of January, any need to worry at all?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Right side is rumen. Ligaments come and go. If she is due in January then she will probably have a nice tight udder by the time she kids.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Any discharge? She just doesn't look that close to me....


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

really? I though the rumen was on the left. Would you be able to see the movement? It was on the lower side. I could definately tell it wasnt a rumen Ive never seen a goats rumen pop outward like that lol.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Right side is rumen. Ligaments come and go. If she is due in January then she will probably have a nice tight udder by the time she kids.


I think left side is rumen, low right is kids. I could be wrong....but pretty sure.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep...left is rumen. Think karen just forgot left from right and was typing fast. Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Well when you are looking at them from the front, it is the right side.  I think it is time for me to go to bed. It has been a long day.


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Thankyou, ksalvagno!! catch some Zs for me, bc just incase Im going to stay up til my hubby gets done with his school work (3-4am) and just make my rounds. Emori, the previous owner said she could go within two weeks of her due date. getting alittle antsy.


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

kccjer said:


> Any discharge? She just doesn't look that close to me....


no, none that I know off. No string of goo, or globs in the hay I took out and put in before feeding. But she is separating herself alot. Ive noticed her yawning...after not wanting me to touch her for like two months, shes suddenly wanting me to scratch her neck and face and chin. other than that, thats really it.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

She is going to make you crazy for the next month and kid right near her due date lol do u have an actual date? Gotta love the turmoil we put ourselves thru for weeks each kidding


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

canthavejust1 said:


> She is going to make you crazy for the next month and kid right near her due date lol do u have an actual date? Gotta love the turmoil we put ourselves thru for weeks each kidding


NEW YEARS!:fireworks: hopefully the fireworks wont makes things worse. But the previous owner and I do not think she will make it 2 1/2 more weeks.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

You'd be surprised. A always say that too and 95% of the time they prove me wrong. Due dates seem to be quite accurate


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes, and I have had them show absolutely NO signs of goo, or anything other than dropping and suddenly bingo- baby goats walking out with mom! I have to say, I don't know what kind of goat she is, but her coat is sure shiny and pretty!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding, I know the wait is torture.


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Rusty said:


> Yes, and I have had them show absolutely NO signs of goo, or anything other than dropping and suddenly bingo- baby goats walking out with mom! I have to say, I don't know what kind of goat she is, but her coat is sure shiny and pretty!


It is. My vet came out yesterday and tonight bc a friend fe my horses and didnt wet their beet pulp... So one choked and busted a blood vessel in her sinus cavity and bled like a stuck pig. Had him fix her up today again bc she cant breath well and wont eat or drink... so we have to tube her to get her to eat and drink, after that he then looked at domino, (shes a lamancha doe ) and yes her coat IS so shiny. Fudge my other mancha doe is shiny too lol but he looked at her and said she should be due anyday bc her ligaments are mush. He couldnt beleive with her being a mancha that she was so wide lol not may ppl have manchas around her. I put oil and ACV in all of my livestock feed.  it makes them shine up like a penny


----------

